# Ethernet won't connect. [Solved]

## alechiko

Just a little bit of background. Internet stopped working few days ago. ISP said its the gateway (modem/router combo) causing the problem. I reverted to the old gateway that they provided. It's called ROTAL RTA 1025w. Now the modem can connect, and the internet is back. While configuring the router at first, wireless wasnt working, and i was connected via ethernet on my laptop. The two switched places, and now wireless works and ethernet doesnt. 

As far as i can make out, the default settings on the router should mean ethernet will work, and there are two computers connected to 2 ports on the router by cable, and they work. (Ive also checked the cable im using on the laptop in question and swapping it has had no effect).

My setup;

```
lenovo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.26 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Dec 2010 21:00:23 +0000

ccache version 3.1.3 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.6

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 DOOM3 AdobeFlash-10.1 AdobeFlash-10 googleearth skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ifconfig:

```
lenovo ~ # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:25:14:8e:02  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:25ff:fe14:8e02/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:421 errors:4 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:2

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:35852 (35.0 KiB)  TX bytes:4194 (4.0 KiB)

          Memory:fe200000-fe220000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2788 (2.7 KiB)  TX bytes:2788 (2.7 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:e0:66:58:2f  

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:e0ff:fe66:582f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:30628 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15552 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:38734362 (36.9 MiB)  TX bytes:3539011 (3.3 MiB)

```

iwconfig:

```
lenovo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Bezeq"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:E3:F0:CE:63   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=53/70  Signal level=-57 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth1      no wireless extensions.

vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.

```

Im using Network manager and nm-applet in gnome.

Plugging in the ethernet cable should cause nm-applet to automatically connect to the network. it did, but doesnt now. In my nm-applet menu i see:

Wired Network

Disconnected

-----Available-----

System (eth0)

Wireless Networks

 Bezeq

 Disconnect

I figured maybe the symlinks in /etc/init.d had some problems, and tried deleting the eth0 and eth1 symlinks and recreating them.

Here is what it looks like now. Is that ok?

```
lenovo ~ # ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 Dec 22 03:06 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 Dec 22 03:06 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15143 Dec  2 21:14 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 May  3  2010 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo

```

after editing eth1 and eth0 i noticed that they point to net.lo with the full path, while wlan0 which i didnt touch points only to net.lo is that alright? why do they look different?

Im no longer sure which is my wired device. Isn't that usually eth0? But it looks from the if/iwconfig like it might be eth1?

What other information is necessary to help solve this problem?

here is lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)

02:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev ff)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

```

Also i noticed this:

lenovo ~ # dmesg | grep net

[    0.467667] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.469396] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.521769] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    3.210546] console [netcon0] enabled

[    3.250682] netconsole: network logging started

[    9.888841] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[   10.030019] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[   27.055689] udev[5169]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

[   30.754911] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

udev renamed eth0 to eth1? has that caused the problem? Why?

----------

## cbx550f

Check your /etc/conf.d/net file to see how eth1 is set (normally the default for one wired adapter is eth0, you are correct, but several things can cause it to end up as eth1 instead - most commonly if you have changed the network adapter) -it's fine, so long as you have net.eth1 set up right!

I'm not familiar with the gui tools for gnome, but a quick thing to try is running "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" from a console - if that does it, do an "rc-update add net.eth1 default" (might want to do this before changing any settings in the /etc/conf.d/net  :Wink: )

----------

## genterminl

I can't help much with the networking side of things, but I know udev will change names of things if it thinks a device has changed, saving the old name for the old device.  If this is what happened, you should get back to the original names by deleting (save a copy first) /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

----------

## alechiko

I considered both of the suggestions made here. Checked in /etc/conf.d/net didn't find anything i believed needed to be changed, thanks for the input all the same  :Very Happy: 

Regarding the udev suggestion, removing the 70-persistent-net.rules (after backing up of course) and merging an update to udev with a reboot did fix the problem. I compared the file before and after. There were entries before for eth0, eth1, and wlan0 (all with different mac addresses) and after, just eth0, and wlan0. No idea what the 3rd device was or what it's mac address corresponded to since there are only two network adapters in the computer. Perhaps something virtual? Anyway, works. Thanks!

----------

